# Smoker Cleaning



## adamj812 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Masterbuilt Electric Smoker that I let someone use a few months ago and they didn't mention to me that they didn't clean it.  Being at the end of the yard under a tarp, I never really bothered to check.  I opened it up today and decided to get it ready to go and it smelled just like you'd think.  Also, had a nice mold all over in it.

How is the best way to clean these?  I was just thinking of using some anti-bacterial dish soap all over inside and then takin it to the car wash and power wash it out.  

After cleaning, should I coat it with some cooking oil or something?  I'll probably burn it out all day with some chips after cleaning.

-Adam


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2009)

Good question. I too am interested in the answers.

BC


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Nov 13, 2009)

You are on the right track.

Here is what I do with my vert. smoker:

1.  Remove all the grills and spray them with Easy Off if they are really cruddy
2.  Fill up a bucket with hot soapy water (preferably regular old Dawn dish soap)
3.  Use a relatively large coarse brush and clean the outside and inside starting from the top down.
4.  Rinse and repeat
5.  Let the smoker dry in the sun or someplace warm - this is important for you because it is an electric smoker.  If the circuitry gets too damp, it could short out and then you'd have yourself a perfect candidate for a charcoal/propane conversion...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





6.  Spray the entire inside with PAM or your favorite non-flavored cooking spray
7.  Fire up the smoker and let it get as hot as it will get and keep it going for at least an hour, preferably longer.

The power washer would work, but I would hesitate to use one from a car because of the unknown chemicals that could be mixed into the spray.

I'm sure there are other MES users that can say what works for them also.


----------



## meatball (Nov 13, 2009)

This is good advice, but if it's really grimy I've found that Simple Green also works wonders and is safe to use on a grill/smoker. 

Also, I'd think twice about letting that dude borrow your smoker again...or maybe you can suggest to him ways to clean it when he's done


----------



## travcoman45 (Nov 13, 2009)

Don't own a MES, my question is where an what are the heatin elements in one? I'm just wonderin bein electric what it will do to it. Never even looked in one.

The Gosm, bein gas, I just scrape the bottom out from time ta time an wipe up with some paper towels. I don't wanna disturb the long time to accumulate seasonin on the walls. You can walk by it on the way in the house an get that sweet aroma of smoke everday.  The drum never gets cleaned, got a pan catch's all the grease an the moisture runs out a hole in the bottom inta a catch pan.  Kinda like a self cleanin oven!

Sounds like yer at the point of a full clean an reseason. It carefully scrape up as much as ya can with a plastic putty knife, then a wet sponge with simple green mixed a bit heavier then usual, followed by a sponge in clean water.

Warm up the MES to dry it, then reseason it. Send the buddy a bill!


----------



## indyadmin1974 (Nov 13, 2009)

travcoman brings up a good point here.  This is why this guy really kinda screwed you...having to re-season really stinks (I had to do it last weekend) and it will take several smokes for that distinct smell to come back


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 13, 2009)

With the element in the lower right rear corner on them I don't think using a pressure washer would be a good idea...

I would coat it with oven cleaner and follow the directions on the cleaner then wipe it down with wet rags, damp not soaking wet.  I would also stay away from the element with both chemicals and water...


----------



## adamj812 (Nov 13, 2009)

So how do I clean this after each smoke?

I've always scrubbed it out with dish soap and sprayed it out with hose each time because otherwise after a day or 2 it really begins to smell...


----------



## mr mac (Nov 13, 2009)

I have the Royal Oak electric and will be using the Easy Off low fume cleaner on it followed by some dish soap and a re-seasoning with Pam.  Exact same thing I've been doing on the ECB and the gas grills.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 13, 2009)

if you have mold you need to use a bleach solution and then fire it up to to temp before you use it. forget about the grime....don't mess with spores.


----------



## got14u (Nov 13, 2009)

I would use a simple green kind of cleaner and remove what came up after a good soak. then if you want it cleaner take the pan out at the bttm and scrub the crap out of that. I don't clean mine everytime I use it except for the grates that the food sits on and the water pan. I wouldn't use it for quit awhile after getting water on the inside if it was me tho. Maybe even take a  plastic bag and wrap the heating element before doing this.


----------

